# Postshaker: Fatal errors encountered



## tuaris (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm having a strange error with ports-mgmt/portshaker when trying to make a custom version of www/firefox.  For troubleshooting purposes I've left my "altered" port unchanged (it's identical to the original):


```
/var/cache/portshaker/desktop/www/firefox # make package-name
```

This results in:


```
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.gecko.mk" line 276: Malformed conditional (${ARCH:Maarch64} || ${MACHINE_CPU:Msse2})
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
make: stopped in /var/cache/portshaker/desktop/www/firefox
```

While with the original port it seems to work fine.


```
/var/cache/portshaker/ports/www/firefox # make package-name
firefox-71.0_7,1
```

I have a feeling this might have something to do with this specific port relying on the existence of a full ports tree in order for it to work properly?

This is unfortunately preventing portshaker from getting the correct 'version/revision' number from my altered port (for example, I would normally bump the PORT_REVISION variable).  As a result, it doesn't merge in my altered version of the port:


```
[Warn  01:21:28] www/firefox: port version going backward (I will not merge this port)!
```


----------

